# Took the decision!



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

So I'm going to start the raw diet soon, after reading and researching, I found out the first week or two to go with chicken and then gradually add more protein sources.

They said to put 2-3% of the ideal body weight the puppy should be when full grown.. For my male GSD I assumed 50-55 kilos and decided on 1-1.5 kilos a day (2.2-3.8 pounds) not sure if that it alot though..

Anyways back to the story. I was thinking of buying chicken wings, necks and feet, and proportionally making a meal relevant to the total weight of the daily intake. Is that right? Example: a neck, a wing and a foot or two for breakfast. But what gets me wondering when it comes to adding beef or fish and liver and stuff, do I mix it all in 1 bowl or designate certain meals to different proteins? Example: everyday a mix of everything, OR a certain day feed beef, the next chicken, after liver, that is what is confusing me.

I plan on feeding my puppy 2-3 meals a day. I'm just not sure about the proportions of what I should put ( if all mixed or different things on different days) and the ideal weight of the daily intake.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I've seen people mix proteins, chicken wings with beef. I do to if in running low on meat and only have half kilo portions left. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Maybe this would make things easier for me:

Lets say I have a huge freezer and I can store chicken necks, bones, liver, raw red meat and tuna. My puppy weighs about 6 kilos more or less (13.2 pounds), I should feed about 1-1.5 pounds per day is that good?

Lets say week 1-2 are chicken only, week 2-4 are chicken and red meat, and weeks 4+ are everything except the liver and weeks 6+ are everything.

Given the correct ratio (I don't remember it well but 55% RMB 40% MM and 5% OM-- again it is probably wrong) what would his meal plans be? I'm not sure how to choose them correctly. 

And are the ratios the percentage of the total amount of daily intake divided by the number of meals? Example: 40% MM is like 40% of 1 kilo, which is 400 grams split into all the servings? (2 servings 200 grams each)?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good decision. Just start out with chicken the first week, get a young chicken, not a stewing hen, give him a quarter of a chicken, and let him eat it. Go easy on the organ meat at first.
No tuna for dogs, that is too high in mercury.
1.5 pounds, divided into three or four meals is ideal.
Goat meat would be great. Much better than chicken. Beef, too. Chicken is the the lowest quality protein, but a good start off point.
Don't be too concerned with the ratios when you're starting out. Just get him on some fresh meat and off that dog food.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

1.5 lbs might be too little. Fiona is 65lbs and eats 1.5 pounds a day. Check out raw ranch website. It helped me with the math.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

A week after I brought Axel home we started on the raw diet. Vet said 4% of total body weight, at that time he weighed 13 lbs. So, 3 meals a day which consisted of 6 ozs. ground chicken in the morning with 6 oz. of either oats, rice or veggies. Plus supplements for calcium and minerals. Lunch was 6 oz of chicken and 2 oz or organ meat, with 6 oz of the oats or rice again. Dinner was 6 oz of chicken with bone and 6 oz of you guessed it veggies and oats or rice. After 3-4 weeks I started introducing beef in place of chicken for one meal per day same quantities.

We were at the vet last week for shots, at 12 weeks Axel is 29 pounds and very lean and healthy. Vet said he looks great and to start increasing portions by a few ounces since this is the time he's growing and will need the extra food. so now he gets 7-8 oz of each at every meal. 

There are so many variations of the raw diet out there, start with the basics and see what works for you. Most importantly the diet has to be balanced to make sure they are getting enough minerals and calcium.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> 1.5 lbs might be too little. Fiona is 65lbs and eats 1.5 pounds a day. Check out raw ranch website. It helped me with the math.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The puppy is nine weeks old. It is not too little. This puppy needs four meals a day. One to 1 1/2 pounds of food is plenty.
However, you cannot give chicken wings and feet and necks as a meal. 
Chicken feet are mostly bone and cartilage, and are considered a treat. Chicken wings have bones that are too sharp for now. I would give him a breast quarter, bone and all, and a couple of chicken necks to start with. I might even grind it to begin with, because he's still a little and may have a tough time with the bones.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As for your other question, you have to make sure there's enough muscle meat. It is okay to put in some boneless beef and chicken, but then you have to add two or three chicken next to provide the bone. Mixing proteins is fine. Never give a whole meal of liver, it has to be added in small quantities or else he will get massive diarrhea.
Do you have a blender? You can make a purée of parsley and carrots, and freeze them in small ice cube trays. At each meal, add a tablespoon of the parsley and carrot mix.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> As for your other question, you have to make sure there's enough muscle meat. It is okay to put in some boneless beef and chicken, but then you have to add two or three chicken next to provide the bone. Mixing proteins is fine. Never give a whole meal of liver, it has to be added in small quantities or else he will get massive diarrhea.
> Do you have a blender? You can make a purée of parsley and carrots, and freeze them in small ice cube trays. At each meal, add a tablespoon of the parsley and carrot mix.


Sorry off topic, but sunflower can you reply to my private message?


----------

